# thinking about ghetting a rhino..



## fangsalot (Dec 19, 2007)

cyclura cornuta...any suggestions???


----------



## Choobaine (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd be impressed if you could. I've only heard of them being kept in zoos. It would be pretty incredible to have such an animal.

I hear they are deadly rare. I wish you luck with it.


----------



## atropos (Dec 19, 2007)

I have seen them for sale in the Netherlands, about 2 years ago, male and female, they were sold for about 5000 euro's, totally legall, with papers and everything. Really impressive animals.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Dec 19, 2007)

*available*

they are becoming way less rare in the hobby,have seen babies as low as $150 at local swap.they are alot of fun,but they get big


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Dec 19, 2007)

> *Conservation Status*
> IUCN Red List: [link]:
> Vulnerable.
> 
> ...


The fact that you say "a" C. cornuta is a little disheartening as it suggests it is merely for a pet. IMO, if you are a true enthusiast of this species, you will do something towards conservation efforts, which largely does not include buying one to keep as a pet. If you aren't going to be doing a careful captive breeding program or supporting conservation of the species and its habitat in the wild, I'd say it is pretty unethical - especially considering that it can be very hard to obtain one _legally_, and obtaining one _illegally_ is directly supporting removing them from the wild. Make sure when you do get one that it has full, legitimate documentation or you're most likely getting WC.


----------



## Geography Guy (Dec 23, 2007)

Personally, I think a rhino is past the limit of a "pet". I don't believe people should be owning animals like Rhinos, Tigers, Anacondas, Elephants etc. unless they are *TRULY* into them. Like if someone decides to create a Primate Sanctuary on several acres of land, that's cool. But then they didn't do that for the sake of having pet primates. If you really like Rhinos, I'd do a conservation thing like what another user said.

Just my opinion.

Good Luck With the Rhino if you get one!

and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Frédérick (Dec 23, 2007)

GeoGuy, cyclura cornuta is a reptile, not a real rhinoceros haha


----------



## ZooRex (Dec 23, 2007)

> Good Luck With the Rhino if you get one!


 
Wow! Someone even more gullible than me! And just where exactly would they be getting this rhino? Last time I checked they aren't exacly in the common petstore stock.

Anyway good luck with the viper, they really are beautiful snakes. If I ever get in to hot sp, I'll be sure to get one myself. They without a doubt are contenders for the most colorful reptile, and are one of my favorite venomous snakes. ~ Rex


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Dec 23, 2007)

> If you really like Rhinos, I'd do a conservation thing like what another user said.


Heh, though I was talking about conservation of the "rhino" iguana, not the "rhino" mammal. Definately an easy mistake to make if you're not some kind of hardcore nomenclature nerd though.


----------



## ZooRex (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh dang, now I feel stupid...I thought we were discussing a rhinoceros viper (Bitis nasicornis), not an rhinoceros iguana :wall:. Anyway here are some pics of each so there won't be anymore confusion. ~ Rex

http://www.diamondreptile.com/ituri_rhino_viper.jpg

http://www.iucn-isg.org/images/actionplan/species-cornuta-2.jpg


----------



## Tleilaxu (Dec 24, 2007)

There is a legal pair for sale at a local petstore here as well. No one has bought them though LOL they are pricey. Luckily the petstore owner is a reptile enthusiast so they are definetly properly cared for.


----------



## Jmugleston (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow this thread went in all sorts of directions. If you have experience with iguanas, RHINO IGUANAS  are in my opinion a great pet. There are captive bred animals that can be legally obtained in the states. Whether keepeing them as a pet is ethical is a personal decision. I've had a few in the past few years, and I liked them.


----------



## mbreptiles (Jan 4, 2008)

I know someone that has CB babies available right now in CA, PM me if you would like me to put you in contact with them.


----------



## T-kid's mom (Mar 8, 2008)

Have you gotten your Rhino yet?  There were two babies for sale recently at NARBC, but I can't remember who the dealer was.

Cyclura are awesome iggies.  I have a lewisi hybrid and she is the best creature in the world.  They take patience to raise, but once they get to be around two years old they are absolute loves.  They are so the opposite of greens!


----------



## fangsalot (May 10, 2010)

i know this is an OLD thread but reading it always gives me a chuckle lol


----------



## Lucas339 (May 10, 2010)

i agree.  i know of several people with legal breeding groups.


----------



## ur_face:) (May 12, 2010)

that sounds really cool. I'd want one


----------



## pouchedrat (May 12, 2010)

Haha, yeah had to see the date.  Although I've seen these for sale in a local exotic pet store years before this thread was even made.


----------



## Lucas339 (May 13, 2010)

pouchedrat said:


> Haha, yeah had to see the date.  Although I've seen these for sale in a local exotic pet store years before this thread was even made.


i never really thought of them as uncommon.


----------



## H. laoticus (May 14, 2010)

They have one at Prehistoric Pets in Fountain Valley, CA.  What makes you want to get one?


----------



## SixShot666 (May 14, 2010)

Frédérick said:


> GeoGuy, cyclura cornuta is a reptile, not a real rhinoceros haha


^^^ Haha....Too Funny!!!


----------



## blazetown (May 14, 2010)

Rhino seems a little hard to contain with enough room for it to roam. The amount of food they eat in a day is something to consider too. If you actually are thinking of getting one I would look into breeding at least. When I was in high school a man in the outskirts of that town (Aylmer, ON) was a big cat enthusiast. Kinda cool to go home on your bus and see an enormous tiger casually sleeping in the sun in his front yard. After his Mountain Lion escaped more than once he was kicked out of the township and I heard recently that his Tiger mauled him to death. He apparently entered the cage to clean it like always and obviously turned his back on his pet. The point being that the larger mammals can view us as prey or an annoyance. I wouldn't want to be facing a pissed off rhino even if it wasn't planning to eat me lol.


----------



## blazetown (May 14, 2010)

SixShot666 said:


> ^^^ Haha....Too Funny!!!


LOL just read that...nice research on most of our parts


----------



## DireWolf0384 (May 16, 2010)

Geography Guy said:


> Personally, I think a rhino is past the limit of a "pet". I don't believe people should be owning animals like Rhinos, Tigers, Anacondas, Elephants etc. unless they are *TRULY* into them. Like if someone decides to create a Primate Sanctuary on several acres of land, that's cool. But then they didn't do that for the sake of having pet primates. If you really like Rhinos, I'd do a conservation thing like what another user said.
> 
> Just my opinion.
> 
> ...


Hahaha! That's what I was going to say before I actually read the thread!


----------



## fangsalot (May 17, 2010)

so it seems some of you still havent realized i was talking about a rhino iguana  ..wierdest thread ever


----------



## H. laoticus (May 17, 2010)

blazetown said:


> Rhino seems a little hard to contain with enough room for it to roam. The amount of food they eat in a day is something to consider too. If you actually are thinking of getting one I would look into breeding at least. When I was in high school a man in the outskirts of that town (Aylmer, ON) was a big cat enthusiast. Kinda cool to go home on your bus and see an enormous tiger casually sleeping in the sun in his front yard. After his Mountain Lion escaped more than once he was kicked out of the township and I heard recently that his Tiger mauled him to death. He apparently entered the cage to clean it like always and obviously turned his back on his pet. The point being that the larger mammals can view us as prey or an annoyance. I wouldn't want to be facing a pissed off rhino even if it wasn't planning to eat me lol.


lol this is a good one too.


----------



## pouchedrat (May 18, 2010)

LoL, if this was for a real rhino, I could have directed them to Ken's exotics.  A while back he had a pair of rhinos (I think white) for sale.  right now he has a lot of hyenas, and that silver one is just pretty!!  

A while back he also had cloud rats for sale, you have no idea how tempted I was to save my cash and buy a couple of those beauties... but i doubt i could have kept one without a special USDA license or something.


----------



## Moltar (May 18, 2010)

Well I actually _am_ thinking about getting a *real rhinoceros*. Not a viper, not an iguana, the real thing.

Well, thinking about it.... I think it would be a bad idea.


----------



## Lucas339 (May 19, 2010)

Moltar said:


> Well I actually _am_ thinking about getting a *real rhinoceros*. Not a viper, not an iguana, the real thing.
> 
> Well, thinking about it.... I think it would be a bad idea.


well if you had enough room and were really, really good at building large scale, durable enclosures you might be able to pull if off.


----------



## fangsalot (Nov 12, 2010)

;Pbump;P


----------

